# Colt 1911 .40 cal



## mhammer3333

Does anyone know much about these? I think I want one but don't know about reliability.


----------



## Shipwreck

I know of 38 super, .22, 45ACP, 45 Super, 9mm and 10mm. Never seen a .40 1911 before...


----------



## waterburybob

I can't ever remember hearing of a Colt 1911 in .40 S&W.

You can get them from STI, Para Ordnance and Les Baer to name a few.

I've got an STI Trojan 5" 1911 and a Para-Ordnance P16-40 Limited 5" 1911 (more or less) in .40 S&W.


----------



## mhammer3333

Well I guess they do make a colt 1911 in.40. Check this one out http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?item=52431374 I think I missed out, looked like a good deal for $565.00


----------



## michael t

45 makes a bigger hole and less recoil see no reason for a 40. I bought one brand X and sold . use a 9mm or step up to 45.
My 9mm Commander is a pleasure to shoot dependable and 10 rounds.


----------



## Baldy

Mike t +1


----------

